# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox  Cyclone Box Installer v1.12 Released

## mohamed73

Hi, new installer is ready. 
===================== *Installer v1.12
09.03.2011*
=====================
- Firmware v1.55 introduced - RAP4 CMT Booting (Wrong first char) fixed
- Added SP unlock via server / log2cod reading
- Added standalone SX4 auth
- Added standalone Superdongle Keys Repair
- Supported phones:
- RAPU Based: 5630, 6260s, 6700c, 6700s, 6710n, 6720c, 6730, 6750, E52, E55, E72
- RAP4 Based: 3710, 5330, 7230, 6303i, X3
- Minor changes and bugfixes 
Download Links : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
In case of RAP4 mobiles make sure you are using cables with:
1) *******ted MBUS line 2) Digital ground connectet to analog 3) most possible short, without adapter 
Else - you will get booting problems.   *IMPORTANT*: You must update your box drivers to work with the new software version. To do this, after you installed the last exe, go in control panel/system/device manager  and update your drivers looking for them in the folder c:\Program  files\Cyclone box\Drivers. Once done, please, update your box firmware  using the new software version. Failing doing this step will mean  getting this error 
  Code:
 Box Maintenance procedure started at 16:24:27
Box Open Error -> Security problem #5
Box Maintenance Error -> No connection was established, or box is not in needed mode  
Also notice that when you update the Box Firmware can get this "error" 
  Code:
 Updating Security Area...
Security Area Updated, Took: 0.109s
Updating Main Firmware...
Main Firmware Updated, Took: 15.859s
Updating COM Emulator Firmware...
COM Emulator Firmware Updated, Took: 1.297s
Updating Secure Bootloader...
Handling device: [Cyclone Team], [Cyclone Bootloader]
Handling device: [Cyclone Team], [Cyclone Box]
Firmware: Cyclone Nokia Application v01.53, (Mar  7 2011 00:52:52, gcc v4.3.3, RTOS V6.0.1), Type: Signed Production Application, (C) KarwosSoft 2011 wk9 Boot Agent: Cyclone Secure BootAgent Server v3.01 (C) KarwosSoft 2010 wk41
Cyclone Server Send Command Error -> Code: 500, Not allowed to Upgrade Bootloader 
Failed to Upgrade Bootloader -> Server Transaction Failed
Secure Bootloader Update Skipped, Not allowed or not needed
Disconnected from Cyclone Server Box Maintenance finished successfully 
Ignore it , this "error" means that your Box bootloader is already up-to-date, and doesn't needs to be upgraded.  
Best Regards,
Cyclone Team

----------


## narosse27

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

